# Android Phone connected to wifi but NO INTERNET!



## siddharth.saiyan343 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi guys,
I have Samsung Galaxy Ace.I use broadband internet(Bsnl) on my laptop (Dell XPS 15),as my router doesnt support wifi so i tried creating my laptop as wifi hotspot using various methods by using softwares like Connectify,intel my wifi technology,etc.
The problem is that my phone connects to wifi but i m not able to access the internet.Nor market works neither internet browser.
I googled it lot and found some steps to change the setting to static ip but still the problem persists.
PLZZ Help Guys!!!


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 24, 2012)

Buy a Rs 1000 wifi router... It will work fine for 10 years, allowing you to connect a lot more devices at a much larger distance... Worth the investment...


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 24, 2012)

Ensure that u have selected the right adapter in Connectify. Also ensure that 'Don't use proxy server' is selected in your phone.


----------



## frankeric (Jun 25, 2012)

siddharth.saiyan343 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have Samsung Galaxy Ace.I use broadband internet(Bsnl) on my laptop (Dell XPS 15),as my router doesnt support wifi so i tried creating my laptop as wifi hotspot using various methods by using softwares like Connectify,intel my wifi technology,etc.
> The problem is that my phone connects to wifi but i m not able to access the internet.Nor market works neither internet browser.
> I googled it lot and found some steps to change the setting to static ip but still the problem persists.
> PLZZ Help Guys!!!




hi brother refer to this link it will tell you how to setup wifi hotspot in xp and vista.

Use Your Laptop as a Wi-Fi Hotspot


----------



## ancilary (Jun 25, 2012)

And bro remember not all laptops supports as wifi hot spot


----------

